# No facis el número!!



## su123

Bones!!

Com diríeu aquesta expressió en anglès? Aquest matí l'he necessitat i no he sabut trobar un equivalent. El que volia dir és que la persona amb qui jo estava parlant, estava exagerant una situació. Ja sia per bé o per a malament. De broma li deia: "vinga, no facis/montis el número!!".
Espero haver-me explicat bé, pels qui no coneixen l'expressió.

PS. busco una expressió similar, no simplement "you are exaggerating"


----------



## Dixie!

Anava a dir "to make a scene", però em sembla que no va bé en aquest context...


----------



## ajohan

su123
Jo tenia entés que "fer el numeret" volia dir "muntar una escena". Pel context que dones (exagerar una situació o convertir alguna cosa en una muntanya) diria "to make a mountain out of a molehill".
"Come on, there's no need to make a mountain out of a molehill".

I do that a lot


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> su123
> Jo tenia entés que "fer el numeret" volia dir "muntar una escena". Pel context que dones (exagerar una situació o convertir alguna cosa en una muntanya) diria "to make a mountain out of a molehill".
> "Come on, there's no need to make a mountain out of a molehill".
> 
> I do that a lot


 
Però, Ajohan, vols dir que això que tu dius no voldria dir "fer-ne un gra massa"? 

A mi em fa tot l'efecte que sí que és el que diu la Dixie (to make a scene).

By the way, I should think that both *fer el numeret* and *fer* *el número* are correct...


----------



## soupdragon78

"No montis el nùmero!" entre amics pot ser traduït com "Don't spit your dummy out!" per a conservar el  sentit infantil.
Però aquest també  té el sentit de "muntar una escena" o simplement, enfadar-se molt ràpid, sense tenir rau. No se si et serve...
Soup


----------



## ajohan

Pot ser que jo ho estigui veient desde el meu punt de vista anglès. When you 'make a scene' it's usually pretty embarrassing afterwards because it involves raising your voice in public and attracting everyone's attention. For example, when you take something substandard back to the shop and they refuse to change it. If you 'make a scene' you sometimes get your own way because they just don't want other potential customers to be put off by it.

I very occasionally do that too


----------



## su123

ajohan said:


> su123
> Jo tenia entés que "fer el numeret" volia dir "muntar una escena". Pel context que dones (exagerar una situació o convertir alguna cosa en una muntanya) diria "to make a mountain out of a molehill".
> "Come on, there's no need to make a mountain out of a molehill".
> 
> I do that a lot


 
Sí, ajohan, ja volia dir "muntar una escena", no em vaig explicar bé



Dixie! said:


> Anava a dir "to make a scene", però em sembla que no va bé en aquest context...


 
Sí Dixie, crec que ha de ser aquesta, però em sonava molt catalana i ja no hi comptava, amb ella.



soupdragon78 said:


> "No montis el nùmero!" entre amics pot ser traduït com "Don't spit your dummy out!" per a conservar el sentit infantil.
> Però aquest també té el sentit de "muntar una escena" o simplement, enfadar-se molt ràpid, sense tenir rau. No se si et serve...
> Soup


 
Molt bé, m'agrada aquesta!! Però, si estic explicant una anècdota, puc dir "he spit/spat his dummy out"?


----------



## su123

ajohan said:


> Pot ser que jo ho estigui veient desde el meu punt de vista anglès. When you 'make a scene' it's usually pretty embarrassing afterwards because it involves raising your voice in public and attracting everyone's attention. For example, when you take something substandard back to the shop and they refuse to change it. If you 'make a scene' you sometimes get your own way because they just don't want other potential customers to be put off by it.
> 
> I very occasionally do that too


 

Bona definició, jo no ho vaig saber explicar tan bé


----------



## soupdragon78

su123 said:


> Molt bé, m'agrada aquesta!! Però, si estic explicant una anècdota, puc dir "he spit/spat his dummy out"?



Si que ho pots dir així :  "he spat his dummy out" 
That's perfect.
Soup


----------

